# Walleye Madness Geneva - 7/20



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Next up on the Walleye Madness Tournaments schedule is our Lake Erie - Geneva event on July 20th.

120% or larger guaranteed payback!
$1,000 in sponsor cash added to the payout purse!
$250 Lund Boats contingency bonus!
$125 Mercury Marine contingency bonus!
$125 Buckeye Sports Center big fish bonus!

Potential 1st Place Payout - 50 Boat Field with all bonuses: $3,000

All for just a $110 entry fee and $10 from each entry benefits a youth outdoors charity!

2 angler teams. 50 boat field limit. The entry deadline is July 15th so get those entries in!

Everything you need including entry forms, PayPal payment and all of the details including past tournaments results and the actual payouts per event are at www.walleyemadness.net

Questions: Email [email protected] or cal JC at 330-881-0994

Hope to see you at Geneva!


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the Geneva tournament , it should be a lot of fun fishing geneva. lots of big fish. thank . Walleye madness


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Rico you.fishing the owf event in two weeks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't forget about the Geneva Cabela's National Team Championship Side Pot!

The highest placing team in the Geneva side pot will win a paid entry and bonuses to the 2014 Cabela's NTC in Green Bay.

Complete info at www.walleyemadness.net on the Registration page.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Entry Deadline Reminder:* All entries are due by midnight on Monday 7/15!

Everything you need including entry forms, PayPal payment and all of the details are at www.walleyemadness.net

See you at Geneva!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a reminder that the Walleye Madness Geneva entries are due Monday 7/15 by midnight. Heres the link to the PayPal entry payment: http://walleyemadness.dotfeed.com/. Remember to bring your paperwork with you to the tournament. Entry/release forms are at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page.

Geneva NTC Side Pot entries are also due Monday 7/15 by midnight. This will be the final NTC Side Pot scheduled in Ohio this season. If you havent secured an NTC spot for 2013 you will want to enter the Geneva Side Pot. One lucky team will win a paid entry and bonuses to the 2014 NTC in Green Bay!

Heres the link to enter: https://bassfed.fatcow.com/TBF/httpsdocs/twf/sidepot/register/index.html

If you need your TWF member# or you need help entering email [email protected] or call TWF at 580-765-2319. 

John Csizmadia
Director - Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994
www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

WMT Competitors:

Weather Day Called for Saturday 7/20. Tournament to be held on Sunday 7/21 during scheduled hours.

The NOAA lake conditions forecast for Saturday has improved, however there is a 60% chance of rain and thunderstorms for Saturday, with the chance of severe thunderstorms. The lake and general forecast for Sunday is much better, with 0% chance of rain or thunderstorms forecasted.

In the interest of safety for all involved, WMT is calling a WEATHER DAY for Saturday 7/20. The tournament will be held on Sunday 7/21 during scheduled hours. Note: Teams entered in the tournament will be allowed to fish on Saturday, but will do so at their own risk. WMT urges all competitors to use their best judgment concerning the weather and safety at all times.


John Csizmadia
Director - Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994
www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The results for the Walleye Madness Tournaments Geneva event held on 7/21 (weather day called on 7/20) are posted on the Results page at www.walleyemadness.net

A video of the top five teams discussing their tactics and programs is posted on the Photos & Videos page along with some photos from the event.

Everything about Walleye Madness Tournaments is at www.walleyemadness.net


----------

